# MXD's pics



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a 19 yo natty trainee varied BB/PL training styles.

As I'm relatively new here I though I better post some pics of me ugly mug!

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/4719/spa0341zm3.jpg

That was me 2 months into training I started in june 06.

I went from around 9st 3 to about 10-3/4 there.

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/4743/photo004ak7.th.jpg

This is a random shot of me today, I'm about 4-5 weeks into a cut weighing 12st7 from 13'5 boxing day.

I'll get some better ones up soon.

MXD


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Impressive mate, very very lean, but also adding size whilst staying that way.

Those MP supps really are paying dividends eh 

Good work bud.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

MP supps, i didnt know you used mp mate, you should have mentioned something 

Looking lean in the pics mate


----------



## powerG0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking hench as always big man!


----------



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

looks good MXD mate, nice definition


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Curtis Arnold said:


> Looking hench as always big man!


bloody hell theres more of them...whats with these massive signatures with MP plastered all over them


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i dont know aht yer on about five-o

BYE MY PROTEIN STUFF NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! ;-)


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

are you useing cell-tech?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol, no.

that stuff is great if you wanna get fat.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You look very good mate. Nice work. How's your legs coming on?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks mate, my legs (quads/hams/glutes) are my best part for sure, I'll get some more pics up soon.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me fat after christmas..



Today less fat









Edit: Weighing 11" 13'

Any thoughts on my bf% ????? I'm guessing around 15 so long way to go yet..


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

for a 19yr old natty trainer u lookin real good , keep up the good work

Any plans to come over to the darkside ???


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you very much, yes I was going to this September/November but I'm more inclined to staying natty for abit longer, don't know. It is a very hard choice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

anabolic lion said:


> for a 19yr old natty trainer u lookin real good , keep up the good work
> 
> Any plans to come over to the darkside ???


Well hes 19 he would be wise to stay away for a couple more years IMO

Looks good bro


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

One natty to another are you planning on competing this year.If yes bnbf and npa.Keep up the good work its a long and slow process


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm don't think I'm ready to compete tbh, do you think I could place at a natty show?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

To be honest you just never know. I did a bnbf qualifier placed 3rd and invite to british finals 1st was 6ft 5/6 and around 16-17stone 2nd was 5ft 8 and around 11st 6-8 then there was me at about the same weight but at 5ft 9.5. If you dont think your ready then dont bother but if you can get RIPPED you always stand a chance if I was you Id give it a go.The novice class is a hard class as you get all shapes and sizes but your a junior so again Id give it a go.

You have a good base etc so why not..have a look at bnbf and the npa and you will see the standard


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

good shape


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Very good pics mate, you like stargate ?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks man, yeah I'm a 100% star gate geek!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me today 11"10'


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good pics dude well done wish i was that size at 19 im 21 soon and no were near that

my hats off to you sir reps


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great new pic mate (all of them are good) you look huge


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

MXD said:


> Me today *11"10'*


is that 11 stone 10lbs??? looking very huge for that weight mate and natural too very impressive!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how tall are you mate? just if you are inle 11,10 you must be short as im 12,2 and 5'11 and i look alot smaller


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments fellas  , Yeah that pic is 11stone 10 pounds.

I'm 5'8-9, funnily enough a load of people have recently said I look big for my weight*.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Good work there fella.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

2 weeks ago, before "on".









more pics soon.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bloody hell mate, impresive. Really coming along


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers buddy, I'll get a few up when I'm 4-5 weeks in, should make an interesting change


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done mate Avatar pic is quality.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

good going mate having just turned 19 myself and also natty ill be chasing you down. dont you worry about that


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

19 and natural! u look ace mate, well done

scott


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I think he has just started a course but all these new posts we see from newbies ,19 - 23 yrs old asking about gear should check out this thread to see what can be achieved from training natural for a few years and having everything nailed before starting to use any gear.

Great progress MXD .


----------



## dooby (Nov 3, 2007)

Tek'ma'tae MXD coming along very nicely.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and flattery lads!

Just have to concentrate on kaining on the size for now, I'll keep you all updated 

Max


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome to see a natty trainer make such good progress! Very motivational to other natty trainers... keep it going mate! :lift:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL He's no longer natty... What are you all...? Cloth ears...?

Max - why is Dooby speaking to you in Gou'ald...?

You're looking very very lean mate - I take it you have a physical / manual job...?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> PMSL He's no longer natty... What are you all...? Cloth ears...?
> 
> Max - why is Dooby speaking to you in Gou'ald...?
> 
> You're looking very very lean mate - I take it you have a physical / manual job...?


Yowza! I didnt have time to read the whole thread! that'll teach me! :banplease I was exited thinking someone else was natty! lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> Yowza! I didnt have time to read the whole thread! that'll teach me! :banplease I was exited thinking someone else was natty! lol


Theres a few of us on here :lift:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a natty but not in good condition so I don't know if that counts...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> PMSL He's no longer natty... What are you all...? Cloth ears...?
> 
> Max - why is Dooby speaking to you in Gou'ald...?
> 
> You're looking very very lean mate - *I take it you have a physical / manual job...?*


nope I it on my **** all day behind a desk 

Ass for the gou'ald, Its because in my previous "fat" picture i had stargate on the box


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> nope I it on my **** all day behind a desk
> 
> Ass for the gou'ald, Its because in my previous "fat" picture i had stargate on the box


I really ought to get me th'ass in gear in finish this cut... I'll start monday...! PMSL


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

High fats are your friend if you're not active 

(as in equal protein and fats g/g)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> High fats are your friend if you're not active
> 
> (as in equal protein and fats g/g)


Yup. I've been TKD for a while. Problem is getting it sorted if I'm in a hurry (i.e. stressed, diving into meetings and doing alot of driving...)

Progress hasn't come as quickly as I'd hoped. So I'm extending the cut.

I say cut, but as my deads and squats are going up, Its more of a recomp really...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

MXD said:


> High fats are your friend if you're not active
> 
> (as in equal protein and fats g/g)


I agree bud, good progress btw.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Yup. I've been TKD for a while. Problem is getting it sorted if I'm in a hurry (i.e. stressed, diving into meetings and doing alot of driving...)
> 
> Progress hasn't come as quickly as I'd hoped. So I'm extending the cut.
> 
> I say cut, but as my deads and squats are going up, Its more of a recomp really...


Cutting, your strength is going up and you're complaining!? - be happy :lift:

Is your deficit spot on?



Five-O said:


> I agree bud, good progress btw.


Cheersbuddy


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Cutting, your strength is going up and you're complaining!? - be happy :lift:
> 
> Is your deficit spot on?
> 
> Cheersbuddy


I'm not in a calorific deficit. I'm sat at or above maintenance.

Don't get me wrong - I'm getting leaner. Just not as quick as I want. I know I'm not doing enough cardio.

At the moment my numbers are more important. I'm trying to roll up to a tested (natty) PL comp this year in the 110kg category.

I'd like a 220 D 110 B and 170 S as my openers.

170 S, 110 B I've done, but I just need them to be solid. 220kg dead I've not tested yet.

Those are raw so I'd hope for an extra 50kgs if I went in equipped.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I'm not in a calorific deficit. I'm sat at or above maintenance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm getting leaner. Just not as quick as I want. I know I'm not doing enough cardio.
> 
> ...


You know what your doing buddy, it'll happen faster if you do more cardio as you know.

*cough*.. new sheriff has arrived  , nice on man - well deserved!

Those lifts also look good, which fed are you thinking?

I'm thinking of doing a bpc open after the brits in september.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> You know what your doing buddy, it'll happen faster if you do more cardio as you know.
> 
> *cough*.. new sheriff has arrived  , nice on man - well deserved!
> 
> ...


I need to have a look at the calendar to see when I'm not abroad...

Wheres the bpc open...?

and lmao at the new sherriff. I best rep winger for that - his massive rep power just tipped me over the edge


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

http://forum.myprotein.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=1017&d=1209930276

http://forum.myprotein.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=1020&d=1209930326

Some pics from today 6 weeks into first cycle... Crappy lighting, but good to keep this stuff logged


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

You look very big for your weight mate well done!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers dood


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

**** me i take it thats your gym changing rooms?? i could only wish mine were anything like that!! but yes mate some good gains there looks like the hard work is definatly paying off get a good pct stick to it and hopefully you will keep alot off your gains sim


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah thats the changing rooms, nothing on my old gym mind. JJB had a pool the lot, I mis it badways.

Cheers for the compliment and advice


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Lookin good bud


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers bud


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good mate, great progress since first pics!

keep lifting hard man


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just afew quick ones...

Happy with my progress, made sense to cut it short as I have plateaud with gains tapering off now, tell me what you all think>

Thanks lads all in all I'm happy with the results. I jabbed 500mg sust for 7 (cut short as I want to be back on as soon as possible, was going to do 9) in my 8th week now, prop doesn't hurt as bad as people say lol.

The plan is to now do some body recomposition. Going to eat 2500 - 800 or so and include some cardio, refeed of 3200 e7d.

Then when I start my pct I will eat 4000 and kind of achieve an anabolic prime, thus keeping more gains or so I hope.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

looking great dude!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

looking good buddy much improvment


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers buds


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like you gained well.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is me 3 days into my pct from my first cycle (7 weeks 500mg pw sustanon).

Weighing 12" 6'


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks alright mate

What height are you? (just had a quick scan over the pages and didnt see)


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks mate, work in progress 

5 10


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

In good honoured tradition:

"Av u got pix of ya legz 2?"


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol not any decent ones, but my quads are my best parts.

I'll get some up later today, however the pics will not include any calves..


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

MXD said:


> lol not any decent ones, but my quads are my best parts.


We shall see :whistling: 



> I'll get some up later today, however the pics will not include any calves.


Thats ok, I am fond of all animals, so some deer or sheep will be fine mate


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Fantastic improvement :rockon:Lin


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice progress m8. your doing everything right


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers dood  and doodete


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Looking sh1t hot mate.... I like your plan BTW too.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks bud  , plan?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

looking really good mate, keep it up!

I want arms like you


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

nice progress mate well done. :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

awesome progress MXD, you are doing well.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good mate.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks lads.


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

MXD said:


> Thanks bud  , plan?


This one:- 



> The plan is to now do some body recomposition. Going to eat 2500 - 800 or so and include some cardio, refeed of 3200 e7d.
> 
> Then when I start my pct I will eat 4000 and kind of achieve an anabolic prime, thus keeping more gains or so I hope.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me exactly one year ago -









Me today -


















11days into pct


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

HULK SMASH


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking good sweeti !! :thumb:


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes well done.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Good work dude


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

What a transformation your looking great chuck :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments lads and ladies :thumb:

The faces though... :laugh:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

vascularity has greatly improved - not sure about the facial expressions though but you look very happy! :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol cheers buddy


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking great bro


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking great there mxd, brilliant job m8.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

superb transformation, hi five. What made you decide to use gear in the end? You looked awesome for a natural trainer! Looks like you picked up some spots when you were using? Any other side effects?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Because I was impatient.

I'm glad I did what I did and I enjoyed it.

I don't think I'll be using again anytime soon though, I get to many spots and I just would prefer to train natural for afew years. Then when I'm 190 - 200lb reasonably lean start the gear again.

Btw in the previous pics im 12 stone.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking good mate ... I'd pout money on you going back on before you know it .. natural training just ain't the same once you've been to the darkside


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That middle pic is great - your waist looks titchy! Well done mate, you should be proud.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> Looking good mate ... I'd pout money on you going back on before you know it .. natural training just ain't the same once you've been to the darkside


deffo agree with you there, theres no going back once you have tasted the forbiden cell tech. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

looking good man!!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey MXD!!

You're looking fab sweetie, great progress...I wish mine was so quick! hahahaha

xx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

priceless expresion mate. MXD you have come a long way mate. You look very impressive.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Excellent mate. Very nice physique


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

MXD said:


> Because I was impatient.
> 
> I'm glad I did what I did and I enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Good that you can be honest and sounds like the right plan to me.

Keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow cheers for alol the compliments fellas


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

impressive transformation bro!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ck.us/my.php?image=pic0474uc0.jpg










little update


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

looking good


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

PICTURES ARE DOWN FOR ME


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I wouldn't post as I've not made much progress imo, maybe a smidgeon. Winger blaged me the ***  I've realised I ego weight too much and need to slow things down and fully contract the muscle alot more. I also NEED to sort out my delt strength as it is seriously limiting my training anyway.. comment away


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate you look hot. Love the front double-bi.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Look good M, you'd look twice as good without the frigin chest hair tho!

How old are you? That fukin beard makes you look 40 lol

seriously, good work tho.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol thanks lads I've lost alot of condition but I'll get it back, I am 20 Five-0 btw lolz


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep the chest rug.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol its gota go and soooon


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You don't need to shave and tan for a PL comp. You bad Russian bear. I'll neg you if you shave that off.

After all, Моё судно на воздушной подушке полно угрей.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dmcc said:


> You don't need to shave and tan for a PL comp. You bad Russian bear. I'll neg you if you shave that off.
> 
> After all, Моё судно на воздушной подушке полно угрей.


something to trawl your fingers thorugh Darren? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:whistling:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Darren I just translated from Russian to English...is this what your saying..? My vessel on the air cushion is full of the blackheads


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job MXD...I think I should have found my way in here before, but no worries I'm here now...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Darren I just translated from Russian to English...is this what your saying..? My vessel on the air cushion is full of the blackheads


According to Omniglot.com it means "My hovercraft is full of eels." It's from Monty Python.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok some direct comparsons now as I've never done this before.

First shot is from Feb 1st to Just 1st, 5 months difference. Both taken in the same lighting in the same place.

85k on the left 79 on the right.



Second shot is from May 1st - July 1st ~ 2 months progress. Now I dieted for 4 weeks, bulked for 3 and I'm now 1 week into the diet again. Again both taken in the same lighting in the same place. Couldn''t get the perspective exactly right but it gives a fair comparison.

82k on the left 79k on the right.



Few of the wheels atm..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'd bum you:thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking ace, bud.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude, you look mint but WTF is going on with those flowery Key West go go bar bum boy shorts?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Very good body.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks lads 

Uriel - My mom bought them me! .. I swear .. :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> Uriel - My mom bought them me! .. I swear .. :laugh:


Dude, she must want you to be gang bummed in the gym changing rooms...... Man I'm going to towel flick you into next week if I catch you with those babies on...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

looking awesome mate,, keep it up


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

Well done hotstuff! Get your butt on stage!

I agree though.....off with the shorts


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You cvnt Max, looking hot.

PMSL at your signature!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Well done hotstuff! Get your butt on stage!
> 
> I agree though.....off with the shorts


I'll pm you later :innocent:



dmcc said:


> You cvnt Max, looking hot.
> 
> PMSL at your signature!!


Lol! dood I was going to have it as my face book stats yest! :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice improvement mate! well done.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice!!!

:drool:

But those shorts HAVE to go!!! :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Come a long way mate 

well done


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ace!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> :drool:
> 
> But those shorts HAVE to go!!! :whistling:


Hehe cheers and no way you know they are sexified :laugh: :lol:



jw007 said:


> Come a long way mate
> 
> well done


Cheers Big man :cool2:



ElfinTan said:


> Ace!


  Thanks Tan 

All though if I keep eating your damb tastey pankakes i ent gona drop any more weight! Lol extremly addictive!!

.. as for my calves, they are still in development.. They have a nice seperation down the middle now but I am gaining mass on them slowly.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Max when they say that the shorts have to go, they want to see you nekkid.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh lol I'm so naive :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thje pancakes are wicked aren't they hehehehe!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Thje pancakes are wicked aren't they hehehehe!


OMG LUSH!! :thumb:

p 25

c 15

f 5

YUM


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Resize is perhaps in order....as lush as they are .... the pancakes that is! :0P


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol 

Can someone resize for me I don't know how to?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here you go big man holding all the muscle. I was paid to say that. :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Haha that looks nice as f*ck!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

is that jelly next to it?

i once made a female protein pancakes in the morning :thumb:  ...

i never saw her again :crying: ...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah surar free jelly man, 10kcals 

Lol gutted


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking class mate! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

MXD said:


> Yeah surar free jelly man, 10kcals


Cool, i usually chuck some whey into my sugar free jelly lol! :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I would of but I only had choc mint and rasperry mite of clashed abit lolz


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

JUST SEEN YOUR PICS FOR FIRST TIME FELLA..GREAT PROGRESS AND SIZE HAS COME ON WELL...NICE ONE...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just read through the journal, some great gains made MXD.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Bloody hell i'd kill to look like that! Wish I had enough size to warrant dieting down to get ripped like that, looking brilliant mate, great shape :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He's just admitted to me on JW's journal he's about 9 stone or something (maybe it was a bit more) so I hope the wind deosn't get up round here til he bulks up again.

He is cut to fvck thou, I'll lend him 2 stone of fat


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

looking awesome mate! any plans to compete?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I know you're all prob bored of me slutting pics up lately but I seem to be getting leaner by the day .. Shoulder stirations babey 

Anyone guess my bf?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

9% ?

Lucky fcuker, look awesome pal.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't care about BF%....Off with the shorts!

*GB rushes to check S&S thread* :rolleye:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

10% I would say at a guess.

Very nice shape to you :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Don't care about BF%....Off with the shorts!
> 
> *GB rushes to check S&S thread* :rolleye:


Don't sugar coat it, be more too the point GB.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah max off with the shorts....show us some real muscle!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha join the adult lounge if you really want to see!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

body looks hot max. 

Decent lunch box too.. :whistling:

I'd happily bend over in front of you any time. That way I wouldn't need to look at your butterface. :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

6 weeks out long way to go. Don't think I will get in shape (within 6) personally but we shall see. AND I'm tiny! lol! dont know if I will want to get on stage feeling uncompfortable (sp??lol) soo we shal see..


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking very lean mate, reckon how you are now you'll be leaner than some people on the day so will look awesome in 6 weeks. Good luck with the comp


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers man well I ent gona get on tht stage if I don't have glute stirations. I need to be peeled because of how small I am not to look totally stupid..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> Cheers man well I ent gona get on tht stage if I don't have glute stirations. I need to be peeled because of how small I am not to look totally stupid..


Have a bit of confidence, Max! You'll know if you're right, but don't do yourself down...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you look very good pal what show you doing


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Max, as pro diver says, stop the moaning, you look great, very developed, the rest will follow, im sure you will feel a lot fuller when you carb up (not sure how or what your doing nearer the time) and look, and feel tons better, im sure low carbs will be givign you doubts every now and then.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks lads.. Its just a mind game! lol

Yeah carbs are only going to get lower going from 75/150/225/550 to 50/100/150/300 from 4 weeks out.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep it up. You have a very nice shape to you :thumb:

What show are you looking to enter?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey max!

as said on Fb, your top half is spot on, bring up them pegs and you've got a great overall physique!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers lads.

My calves just need alot of work lol...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Max you are looking awesome.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Grrr I've had this out with you before. It's all in your mind - you look great.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You fellars, are far too kind!

Next pics will be water depleted and glyco loaded trial run at week 3, should be interesting..


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

You look absolutely spot on mate, hard to believe that your only half a stone heavier than me and the same height, conditioning really does make you look bigger!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate 177 atm


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Decent ish lighting there. Last ones for a week or so.





GEtting decent pics is bloody hard btw! Everyone thinks I'm trying to come onto them or something.. Oh yeah can you tke some posing pics of me please in just my pants?

..."erm ok mate"..."gtg bro..." *runs away*..!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking real good MX:thumbup1:.... You planning to get on stage anytime soon?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Looking real good MX:thumbup1:.... You planning to get on stage anytime soon?


5 weeks lol! If I can get lean enough! I have a v detailed plan but ifit works in time is another story! lol.

We shall seeif not I'll jst contiinue anway as I want a good rebound


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

MXD said:


> 5 weeks lol! If I can get lean enough! I have a v detailed plan but ifit works in time is another story! lol.
> 
> We shall seeif not I'll jst contiinue anway as I want a good rebound


 :thumb: Nice. I didnt know whether you were dieting down just for fun or going to step on stage. Best of luck to you in your comp mate!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very nice build Max. 5 weeks, it looks like you only need 2-3 weeks.

Also, not that I can tell by any means but you are one good looking bloke.

I really hope you don't show up on the 2nd because my wife might just follow you around and you having that tes flowing through your veins, well, it isn't rocket science..lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking good in those pics Max - better pants than I've seen you in in other shots too 

Upper body looks very well proportioned & nicely balanced. I think when it comes to competing you'll do well :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lookin good matey:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Phwoar.

Seriously though, looking very good. You're going to be bloody shredded.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hard to tell off the pics but you look to be bang on for 5 weeks out. What class/show ya doing???? I'll take a stab at the Leeds qualifier?

Love the camo duds x:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Reps where due mate - looking hard and lean.

Skin like a johnny bag streched over a shredded wheat


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Looking gd mate!


----------

